# Get the Blood Pumping.....



## Travis R. Bullock (Jul 25, 2008)

Enjoy footage from TEAM Bullock Outdoors waterfowl hunting adventures across North America.

Low Resolution

High Resolution


----------



## cwp (Nov 25, 2007)

thanks for sharing Travis, thats some good footage.
Cory


----------



## Fowl habits (Dec 4, 2007)

i never get tired of watching that stuff


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

That was cool! I would love to go on a hunt like those someday! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Travis R. Bullock (Jul 25, 2008)

Glad you enjoyed, thanks.


----------



## spooner (Sep 25, 2007)

That is a good teaser. Looks like some great hunts.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Wow that is some quality stuff!!!! Holy Crap!! I love your dogs!!


----------



## RJ-Max4 (Sep 11, 2007)

Good looking promo!!!! And luckily to be able to look at parts of it to bring back some good memories.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

very nice travis.


----------



## Travis R. Bullock (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## Surf n turf (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow, you went to Canada and shot a bunch of geese....who doesnt? :roll: I would like to see you take 4 guns and shoot limits of ducks for a couple days straight here in utah. That might actually be something. Fold'em 3, that is originality right there for ya!! I swear if I see one more fold'em, take'em, or kill'em sticker/video I am going to puke -)O(- Waterfowling has gotten so lame and trendy, everyone wants to be on a team or pro-staff, gone are the days of tradition and the history behind waterfowling, sad state of affairs. Good luck with the video and you do have very nice pups.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

These guys kill way more birds *in Utah* than I do. Keep on doing what youre doing Travis!! There are many of us who are jelous of how you get to make a living doing this adn raising dogs while the rest of us spend all our money trying to. I got an email that foldem 2 is only 6 bucks with free shipping! Thats a sweet deal. I will be taking advantage!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Surf n turf said:


> Wow, you went to Canada and shot a bunch of geese....who doesnt? :roll: I would like to see you take 4 guns and shoot limits of ducks for a couple days straight here in utah. That might actually be something. Fold'em 3, that is originality right there for ya!! I swear if I see one more fold'em, take'em, or kill'em sticker/video I am going to puke -)O(- Waterfowling has gotten so lame and trendy, everyone wants to be on a team or pro-staff, gone are the days of tradition and the history behind waterfowling, sad state of affairs. Good luck with the video and you do have very nice pups.


Not all of that was filmd in canada sorry. we do filming here in utah to. So not all of are hunts are out of state.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

wow such hostility surf. give me a couple weeks, when i have some scheduled time off, and ill show you limits of birds every day on public land here in utah. i wont even make a movie so you dont puke. why all the HATIN? i know tons of people who work hard, hunt hard, and put in a lot of time and effort in the field. last year was my best year ever. i killed and retreived a quarter under 300 ducks with no boat, a stupid dog, no private property access, all in-state. are you trying to tell me the only reason i did that was cuz guys make cool movies? NO. i did it for my love of the game and the outdoors, and the comraderie associated with this sport. its not fair to bag on people who make movies about how cool they are or how good at hunting they are. when you make a better movie about all these limits of ducks YOU can kill everyday in UTAH then we'll talk. til then, quit rainin on other people's success


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

deadicated1 said:


> wow such hostility surf. give me a couple weeks, when i have some scheduled time off, and ill show you limits of birds every day on public land here in utah. i wont even make a movie so you dont puke. why all the HATIN? i know tons of people who work hard, hunt hard, and put in a lot of time and effort in the field. last year was my best year ever. i killed and retreived a quarter under 300 ducks with no boat, a stupid dog, no private property access, all in-state. are you trying to tell me the only reason i did that was cuz guys make cool movies? NO. i did it for my love of the game and the outdoors, and the comraderie associated with this sport. its not fair to bag on people who make movies about how cool they are or how good at hunting they are. when you make a better movie about all these limits of ducks YOU can kill everyday in UTAH then we'll talk. til then, quit rainin on other people's success


well put.


----------



## gunrunner (Feb 1, 2008)

deadicated1 said:


> wow such hostility surf. give me a couple weeks, when i have some scheduled time off, and ill show you limits of birds every day on public land here in utah. i wont even make a movie so you dont puke. why all the HATIN? i know tons of people who work hard, hunt hard, and put in a lot of time and effort in the field. last year was my best year ever. i killed and retreived a quarter under 300 ducks with no boat, a stupid dog, no private property access, all in-state. are you trying to tell me the only reason i did that was cuz guys make cool movies? NO. i did it for my love of the game and the outdoors, and the comraderie associated with this sport. its not fair to bag on people who make movies about how cool they are or how good at hunting they are. when you make a better movie about all these limits of ducks YOU can kill everyday in UTAH then we'll talk. til then, quit rainin on other people's success


Good for you, I am sure Mr. surf has no problem with guys getting out and shooting birds it is the whole change in mentality that is getting old. You gotta have your stickers, your pro staff buddies and videos, and don't forget being a member of a "team" :roll: 
What ever happened to hunting for the love of the sport???


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Surf n turf said:


> Wow, you went to Canada and shot a bunch of geese....who doesnt? :roll: I would like to see you take 4 guns and shoot limits of ducks for a couple days straight here in utah. That might actually be something. Fold'em 3, that is originality right there for ya!! I swear if I see one more fold'em, take'em, or kill'em sticker/video I am going to puke -)O(- Waterfowling has gotten so lame and trendy, everyone wants to be on a team or pro-staff, gone are the days of tradition and the history behind waterfowling, sad state of affairs. Good luck with the video and you do have very nice pups.


WOW!

Got some pent up tension you need to release there buddy?

Somebody needs to take their significant other out for a nice dinner, maybe a movie and definitely a little lovin.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

[quote="gunrunner 
Good for you, I am sure Mr. surf has no problem with guys getting out and shooting birds it is the whole change in mentality that is getting old. You gotta have your stickers, your pro staff buddies and videos, and don't forget being a member of a "team" :roll: 
What ever happened to hunting for the love of the sport???[/quote]

This is how *WE* promote "OUR" sport. We hunt and film because we love to do it, and we try to get other people excited about waterfowling and hunting so there will be hunters in the future to continue the "traditions" you guys keep talking about.


----------



## gunrunner (Feb 1, 2008)

Fowlmouth said:


> This is how WE promote "OUR" sport. We hunt and film because we love to do it, and we try to get other people excited about waterfowling and hunting so there will be hunters in the future to continue the "traditions" you guys keep talking about.


Please, the filming is not to promote the future or the heritage of waterfowling.....The films are to feed egos and sell s*#t!!!!!!
I have no problem with filming, have some great hunts on film myself, but where does it end????
ps. Which team are you a member of?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice stuff Travis, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

gunrunner said:


> Please, the filming is not to promote the future or the heritage of waterfowling.....The films are to feed egos and sell s*#t!!!!!!
> I have no problem with filming, have some great hunts on film myself, but where does it end????
> ps. Which team are you a member of?


We try to get people excited about hunting and being outdoors. When TEAM Bullock Outdoors went to South Dakota this year Travis was asked to do a seminar on waterfowling for some of the youth from National Pheasants Forever. These young boys and girls really enjoyed playing with the duck and goose calls they were given, and sitting in the ground blinds for their first time. I was there and can tell you first hand that some of those kids and their parents were ready to hit the fields and marshes after leaving. That to me is what it's all about. BTW we did film the youth while *THEY* were out hunting pheasants. Some of them were dang good shots too.  (I hope to see some of that on Fold Em 3)


----------



## blt4spd (Aug 24, 2008)

It's aways about the children. Promoting the sport and getting people excited about hunting. How many banners were in that promo? This team whatever crap is all about self promotion and selling stuff. The next time you go to Canada and can't find a field because of all the hunters you'll think twice about shooting video for profit. Let me give you another example, closer to home. Team Diver and the layout crew, looks like lots of fun shooting limits of GI,s every day. Tons of pictures, easy hunting, anyone can do it. Team Diver will even take you out and show you how it's done. Maybe even sell you a layout boat. Then next year there's not just a few layout hunters on the big pond at FB, but 10 or 15 fighting for spots.Plus 10 or 15 tender boats racing around. Funny thing too, the normally stupid divers start to wise up also and hunting gets tougher. Then in 3 or 4 years the birds won't go near layout boats.If presured too much they might not even stay at FB anymore,maybe move to the clubs that only shoot three days a week. But Team Diver has sold some boats( just another tool in the bag). What Team Diver should have done is kept it to themselves, not self promoted it for profit and they would've had great hunting for years to come. Layout boats are just an example, same thing goes for Mud Motor type boats( look at the Turpin parking lot), Mojos( when was the last time they worked) and 4-wheelers( I just thru these in since I'm ranting, worst thing ever to happen to the outdoors).

BTW GI's, Buffleheads,hen pinners,Shovelers,Suzies,and Merganzers are not stupid birds, they are just not as weary because nobody shoots at them. At least I don't.


----------



## gunrunner (Feb 1, 2008)

Good on "Team Bullock" for getting the youth invoved, I think that is great and even filming it. I am sure it would make a great keepsake for some of the kids. 
Guess I'm just jealous cause I don't have a team...    
But seriously did you guys apply for a work permit in order to film in Canada and then sell the footage for a profit??? 
The Queen tends to frown on that a little.


----------



## Travis R. Bullock (Jul 25, 2008)

Members of TEAM Bullock participate in several youth activities throughout the year. I can't wait until my little man is old enough to head out to the marsh with me.

gunrunner,
My business is legitimate but I thank you again for your concern.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Why do you guys bash, cry and moan about this. This is America and we all have dreams in life. Travis has the dream to do this full time and he is well on his way there. If you don't like what he does and the products he promotes then just don't support them or buy his videos. (It is the choice and right we all have) I sure respect the fact and I am jealous that he is going to be of few who we all will be watching on the outdoor channel or pursuit channel very soon doing what he loves and getting to share it with millions of people. For many out there this would be a dream come true. 

Keep up the good work Travis.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

so basically what i have learned from this thread is dont share your fun hunts/stories, and mud motors and layout boats are overrated and dont work. btw. i havent seen "team diver" killin too many goldeneyes lately... i completely agree with HH because who among us honestly has never thought about making a product, whether it be gear or movies or anything related to the sport? if you havent, then you probably dont take waterfowling as seriously as others. there is still something to be said about a guy who is good at what he does, and the guy who buys the product and wants to be good. the guy who sells the product will still have success because he put in the time and knows the birds he pursues. do you honestly think there will be no more birds at farmington someday??


----------



## blt4spd (Aug 24, 2008)

[quote do you honestly think there will be no more birds at farmington someday??[/quote]

What I do know is birds can be presured too much. They need places to rest. Back in the day you could hunt Brant up and down the pacific coast intill they got too much presure. Now they make the flight from Canada to Mexico in a three day sprint. Elk in Yellowstone have learned to gather at the border of the southern end of the park and make a mad dash( mostly after dark) to get to the safety of the refuge in Jackson Hole. Why do you think the good duck clubs only shoot 3 or 4 days a week?


----------



## Surf n turf (Oct 27, 2008)

quote="Nor-tah"]These guys kill way more birds *in Utah* than I do. Keep on doing what youre doing Travis!! *There are many of us who are jelous of how you get to make a living doing this adn raising dogs while the rest of us spend all our money trying to.* I got an email that foldem 2 is only 6 bucks with free shipping! Thats a sweet deal. I will be taking advantage!![/quote]

Jealousy is common among waterfowlers, I am sorry you are jealous. Not everyone wants to be like Team Bullock and we all dont spend our money trying to do it. I like my Job, and I like how I hunt...cant help but feel making a living doing it would detract from how I enjoy it.



deadicated1 said:


> wow such hostility surf. give me a couple weeks, when i have some scheduled time off, and ill show you limits of birds every day on public land here in utah. i wont even make a movie so you dont puke. why all the HATIN? i know tons of people who work hard, hunt hard, and put in a lot of time and effort in the field. last year was my best year ever. i killed and retreived a quarter under 300 ducks with no boat, a stupid dog, no private property access, all in-state. are you trying to tell me the only reason i did that was cuz guys make cool movies? NO. i did it for my love of the game and the outdoors, and the comraderie associated with this sport. its not fair to bag on people who make movies about how cool they are or how good at hunting they are. when you make a better movie about all these limits of ducks YOU can kill everyday in UTAH then we'll talk. til then, quit rainin on other people's success


As Gunrunner said, Good for you....seriously...I am glad you can go shoot limits everyday. I dont shoot limits everyday, never said I did...and I am kinda glad I dont, always keeps me coming back for more and sometimes, just somtimes I actually call it a day with only a couple birds...Imagine that. :roll: Plus if you killed all those ducks with no boat and a stupid dog, well then that must make you an amazing hunter. What does working hard and hunting hard have anything to do with pimping your goose porn on a public forum? Oh its plenty fair to bag on people on a PUBLIC forum and last time I checked making a movie has nothing to do with a persons ability to harvest waterfowl.



Fowlmouth said:


> This is how WE promote "OUR" sport. We hunt and film because we love to do it, and we try to get other people excited about waterfowling and hunting so there will be hunters in the future to continue the "traditions" you guys keep talking about.


Well, if this is how our sport is promoted I am glad I dont associate myself with you. What this is, is just another band wagon wannabe video, just a bunch of trigger pulling and birds dying on camera. Exactly how is this supposed to promote "our" sport?



Fowlmouth said:


> We try to get people excited about hunting and being outdoors. When TEAM Bullock Outdoors went to South Dakota this year Travis was asked to do a seminar on waterfowling for some of the youth from National Pheasants Forever. These young boys and girls really enjoyed playing with the duck and goose calls they were given, and sitting in the ground blinds for their first time. I was there and can tell you first hand that some of those kids and their parents were ready to hit the fields and marshes after leaving. That to me is what it's all about. BTW we did film the youth while THEY were out hunting pheasants. Some of them were dang good shots too. (I hope to see some of that on Fold Em 3)


If that is the case then good for you guys, I have no complaints with that.



hamernhonkers said:


> Why do you guys bash, cry and moan about this. This is America and we all have dreams in life. Travis has the dream to do this full time and he is well on his way there. If you don't like what he does and the products he promotes then just don't support them or buy his videos. (It is the choice and right we all have) I sure respect the fact and I am jealous that he is going to be of few who we all will be watching on the outdoor channel or pursuit channel very soon doing what he loves and getting to share it with millions of people. For many out there this would be a dream come true.


Just because someone puts their goose porn video on a public forum doesnt mean we all have to drink the koolaid and like it!! Again the jealousy thing, Sad if you ask me that you are jealous of someone else...I take that as you not being able to enjoy you time afield for what it is. Because he makes a video and or is supposed to be on the outdoor channel I am supposed to envy this guy?? Gimmie a break, Not everyone wants to be someone else...some of us are content doing things just the way we like them. You may be right for many people it could be a dream come true, for a lot of people it could also be seen the in a totally different light.



deadicated1 said:


> so basically what i have learned from this thread is dont share your fun hunts/stories, and mud motors and layout boats are overrated and dont work. btw. i havent seen "team diver" killin too many goldeneyes lately... i completely agree with HH because who among us honestly has never thought about making a product, whether it be gear or movies or anything related to the sport? if you havent, then you probably dont take waterfowling as seriously as others. there is still something to be said about a guy who is good at what he does, and the guy who buys the product and wants to be good. the guy who sells the product will still have success because he put in the time and knows the birds he pursues. do you honestly think there will be no more birds at farmington someday??


[/quote]

I never said anything about mudmotors or layout boats. And there is a huge difference between someone posting a picture of a great hunt they had and someone pimping their merchandise. I am sorry you fail to see that. Just because I have never had a desire to invent some new waterfowling product makes me not serious about waterfowl hunting....I fail to see the logic in that. New products are great, hell I use some of them...but I also like things done the old way, sometimes simplicity is the key. But since you brought it up, what "product"(I use that term loosely) exactly is Mr. Bullock selling? A video like the countless other mind numbing goose hunting vidoes already out there? Sorry...not biting. Again I fail to see the correlation between making a video and being good at what you do.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Surf n turf said:


> Well, if this is how our sport is promoted I am glad I dont associate myself with you. What this is, is just another band wagon wannabe video, just a bunch of trigger pulling and birds dying on camera. Exactly how is this supposed to promote "our" sport?
> 
> What did you have in mind as far as promoting "our" sport? Maybe catching a duck, petting it and giving it a kiss on the head only to release it back into the wild. What do you consider hunting? :? I know many people including myself that enjoy hunting videos especially during the off season.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Surf n turf said:


> Not everyone wants to be like Team Bullock. I like my job and I like how I hunt. Not everyone wants to be someone else...some of us are content doing things just the way we like them. (Some are also fine with others not wanting to be like us). You may be right for many people it could be a dream come true, for a lot of people it could also be seen in a totally different light.


Quoted for being the "troof". Doesn't make the video good, bad or anything else, but with this right here, the guy has a point.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

FOWLMOUTH!!!! we agree on something!!!! i think movies are a good way for those of us who dont get the chance to sit in a nice pit blind drinking coffee and staying warm and dry, :wink: to live vicariously through those who do. not that we dont have our own lives, but its cool to see others and their success. jealous? sure. i know i am. but not in a bad way. i just wish i had more opportunities to hunt like that. i like to learn from and watch those who are a half decent waterfowler have success and do what they love. good for you guys who have ambition to take your waterfowling efforts to the next level. someday hopefully i will too. til then, its team me and a friend or two enjoying the marsh and scanning the skies for that next bird to give us a look...
riley- you have a point about surf having a point. but didnt you and nor-tah film some of your hunt? you and him arent team bullock or anyone else, but its still fun to document what you do and the success you had while not getting reamed for it


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

deadicated1 said:


> riley- you have a point about surf having a point. but didnt you and nor-tah film some of your hunt? you and him arent team bullock or anyone else, but its still fun to document what you do and the success you had while not getting reamed for it


Yeah, I hear ya. Of course, next time I'm running the camera.... then we might get a full fall or a full shot. :lol: Just kidding. My stupid videos on my camera can only be so long otherwise I can't upload them to any of the sites I store stuff on. Pretty lame... told the wife we ought to look into a little camcorder or something... I personally think it would be cool to actually film a hunt but I probably wouldn't try to sell it. There is enough of that going on that after awhile, they do start to all look the same and they certainly don't need my ugly mug breaking tv's nationwide.


----------



## dckhuntr (Oct 11, 2007)

whats with all you thinkin you have to limit out in order to have success. more than half the fun is tryin to figure out why you can't anything. and all you crying about someone wanting to shar what he likes to do go cry to someone who cares.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

dckhuntr said:


> whats with all you thinkin you have to limit out in order to have success. more than half the fun is tryin to figure out why you can't anything. and all you crying about someone wanting to shar what he likes to do go cry to someone who cares.


Well said dckhuntr, some of my best hunts have been without even firing a shot.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

We don't always get the shots or kill any thing. But we have fun sitting out there BSing. Just because some of us have mud motors that doesn't mean we don't work hard for our birds. Over Thanksgiving weekend we put tons of miles on our trucks and boats trying to fill swan tags and help other swan hunters get theirs. I haven't seen Travis or any of the other team members on here bragging about our hunts. We come on here to share our stories with you guys. Nothing more than what you would do around the camp fire with your old friends.


----------



## blt4spd (Aug 24, 2008)

dkhntrdstn said:


> We don't always get the shots or kill any thing. But we have fun sitting out there BSing. Just because some of us have mud motors that doesn't mean we don't work hard for our birds. Over Thanksgiving weekend we put tons of miles on our trucks and boats trying to fill swan tags and help other swan hunters get theirs. I haven't seen Travis or any of the other team members on here bragging about our hunts. We come on here to share our stories with you guys. Nothing more than what you would do around the camp fire with your old friends.


 Then lose the ad banners in the promo. Oh yeah you can't because then you wouldn't get the free stuff. All this talk of being out there promoting the sport rings hollow when you get bombarded with advertisments. I don't hold up my Beretta shotgun,Winchster shells, my Foiles calls or stand by my Dodge pick up every time I take a picture. 
The thing about duck boats that burns my butt is every Tom, Dick and Harry has one. There's hardly a spot in the marsh left where you can get away from them. Ever notice all the fat bubbas that own them. Have they ever felt the solitude of the sunrise in the marsh? Listen to the birds at first light. No because your haulin butt down some channel scaring every duck and goose for miles.
When I do hump out into the mud where the boats can't go, funny thing is that's where the birds are.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

blt4spd said:


> The thing about duck boats that burns my butt is every Tom, Dick and Harry has one. There's hardly a spot in the marsh left where you can get away from them. Ever notice all the fat bubbas that own them. Have they ever felt the solitude of the sunrise in the marsh? Listen to the birds at first light. No because your haulin butt down some channel scaring every duck and goose for miles.
> When I do hump out into the mud where the boats can't go, funny thing is that's where the birds are.


So what your saying is you don't have a boat? And everyone that does is fat? That's some retarded logic there. Birds make noise? The only thing I ever hear when I'm motoring down the channel is some guy that walked clear out where the birds are is yelling at me. 8)


----------



## blt4spd (Aug 24, 2008)

That's what I'm saying. Get out of your boat and get some exercise. Thank God the ice is coming so we lose most of you knuckleheads. In all my years hunting and fishing I've seen more crap that would blow your mind in the marsh then any where else. They ought to make people take a class in ethics and etiquette when you buy a duck stamp. Just because you own a boat and shotgun doesn't make you a duck hunter.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

blt4spd said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > We don't always get the shots or kill any thing. But we have fun sitting out there BSing. Just because some of us have mud motors that doesn't mean we don't work hard for our birds. Over Thanksgiving weekend we put tons of miles on our trucks and boats trying to fill swan tags and help other swan hunters get theirs. I haven't seen Travis or any of the other team members on here bragging about our hunts. We come on here to share our stories with you guys. Nothing more than what you would do around the camp fire with your old friends.
> ...


So your saying I don't hear the ducks,geese and swan in the morning fly over my head ? I'm the first one on the ponds with my boat and I don't have a proublom hearing them or have them landing in my decoys.Btw the I'm not fat ether is fowlmouth.Yea No team members get any thing free from the sponsors, we don't get paid ether. we pay out of our Owen pockets for are gear. The only money that get made is Travis from the videos that he sells. Does that bother me NO BECAUSE IM DOING SOMETHING I LOVE TO DO AND IN JOY DOING IT. So pay as much as you would to go hunting.Not all boat hunter are lazy hate to brake it to you.I would like to see you pack out 200 decoys on your back.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

blt4spd said:


> That's what I'm saying. Get out of your boat and get some exercise. Thank God the ice is coming so we lose most of you knucleheads. In all my years hunting and fishing I've seen more crap that would blow your mind in the marsh then any where else. They ought to make people take a class in ethics and etiquette when you buy a duck stamp. Just because you own a boat and shotgun doesn't make you a duck hunter.


I have seen more crap come from foot solders. I'm a duck hunter not because I have a boat ether. I was footing it for many years before I bought a boat. don't worry i get plenty of exercise. I'm not done killing birds because the ice is here. I have a boat to get my 200 decoys out in the marsh. my back wont let me carry them any more like I used to. Even if it would I would still have my boat. O yea does it make me even more lazy because I have A trained dog that goes and get my ducks for me ? That i trained by my self. not payed to have Trained.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

blt4spd said:


> That's what I'm saying. Get out of your boat and get some exercise. Thank God the ice is coming so we lose most of you knucleheads. In all my years hunting and fishing I've seen more crap that would blow your mind in the marsh then any where else. They ought to make people take a class in ethics and etiquette when you buy a duck stamp. Just because you own a boat and shotgun doesn't make you a duck hunter.


Well, you won't lose me because I can walk the a$$ off of a mule. The ice is great fun and I always look forward to it. I do know a thing or two about duck hunting. I will agree with you that there are people that could use a course on ethics.


----------



## blt4spd (Aug 24, 2008)

Are you really that bad a speller or is that just your schtick? Of course you don't get paid, your just a walking banner for the guy that does. But you do get those cool stickers for the barrel of your gun.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> I will agree with you that there are people that could use a course on ethics.


I will agree with both of you guys on this one.


----------



## blt4spd (Aug 24, 2008)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Fowlmouth said:
> 
> 
> > I will agree with you that there are people that could use a course on ethics.
> ...


Well good then we might have something in common.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

blt4spd said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > Fowlmouth said:
> ...


That's good and that all what matters right ?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

blt4spd said:


> But you do get those cool stickers for the barrel of your gun.


I got mine and it looks real good on the Browning Gold :mrgreen:


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

Seems to me the difference between boating or not is-
"work harder or work smarter" :wink:


----------



## Jonny Utah (Jul 4, 2008)

This just in, Utah is loaded with idiots, experts believe that well over 95% of deer hunters, all but 3% of the pheasant hunters, 87.6% of the foot soldiers, and 62.3% of hunting boat operators are certified idiots. We should all look in the mirror to keep ourselves from falling into this catagory. God bless and happy hunting to all.


----------

